# shingle hoist/ladder



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Has any of you roofers ever made or have plans in your head(s) about building a lift that attaches to your ladders and does the "humping" for you.... one that is powered by a 110 volt electric motor or 12 volt(s) DC powered ???????


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

google...laddervator

$1500...yes
safe and OSHA approved......also yes

maybe a homemade one would be too...but it may get some scrutiny from an inspector


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

These things have been on the market for years. We ran one in Chicago back in the '90's that had a Briggs and Stratton attatched. It was purchased through the local roofing supply/distributor (not Lowes or HomeDepote). We hoisted 2 bundles at a time over 40 ft. up. It got up so much momentum it would toss the bundles up at the catcher. We also use to hoist plywood with it.

There's probably even better ones available now.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Check out this link 

Exactly what we used, but only better.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a 36' (further extendable) laddervator with a briggs 3.5 horsepower engine and a 400# capacity.

It definetly tosses the bundles at the catcher I have the bruises on my arms to prove it. It takes a little getting used to as the catcher and control man at the ground so it doesn't throw the bundles.

Even though mine is capable of 400# we only lift one bundle at a time. Not many guys can catch two bundles at once.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

my advice would be this. I was talking to the contractor who did my house ask him about those he said he has one and only gave 200 dollars for it. Said he bought it from a women whos husband passed away. He did say a new one would be in the 1200 dollar ballpark. So just keep you eyes open and maybe you will get lucky. :Thumbs:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I havn't seen one of those in 30 years. In my area rooftop delivery from a conveyor truck is almost 100% even for small loads.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

A new one 28' 25# is about 1200. They are for sale all the time in the classifieds. I know a few roofers who operate without em. I still feel it's safer to use 'em rather than get the roof loaded.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

If youre going to invest in one, at least get the Honda Motor.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

AaronB. said:


> If youre going to invest in one, at least get the Honda Motor.


I don't see the difference. My briggs starts on the first pull every time and is the same HP. What's the big deal with the Honda besides electric start?


----------

